# For the money... not bad... but not great, either



## OutPutter (Jun 23, 2007)

Ryno,

Thanks for that review. As a low end saw owner myself, I can relate to your problems making things square and parallel. Another big problem for us low end guys is usually the width of the the miter slot. Is yours the larger 3/4" standard size or some other random size?

Jim


----------



## Yettiman (Mar 2, 2008)

Review, very detailed, very clear, thank you for posting, very helpful.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

Nice Review, I was looking at this saw before I bought my Bosch 4100, and one of the major things for me was having a saw with a standard 3/4"x3/8" miter slot to accomodate for my after market Incra Miter Guage, and other accessories down the line.

but it's great that the Jet is Belt Driven - definitely a great feature to have!


----------



## trifern (Feb 1, 2008)

Nice review Ryno.


----------



## AaronK (Nov 30, 2008)

thanks for the review. my Craftsman 21805 has a similar fence (i think most of these lower range saws do) and i reinforced the fence with MDF on one side… it may need both like yours. or maybe double up on one…

how easy is it to align the fence parallel to the blade?


----------



## Richforever (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks for the review. Lots of good info.


----------



## EEngineer (Jul 4, 2008)

It is a sad commentary on American business that Jet thinks they can get away with putting their name on a product like this. C'mon! A plastic part that is so badly formed that you have to heat and bend it to get it to stay where it is supposed to be? Aluminum extrusions that are not square?

There's 'cheap' and then there is just poorly made. I work with plastic molded parts and aluminum extrusions at work all the time and these parts would have never made it past incoming inspection, let alone into a customer's hands.

And how cheap is $299? You can get a decent saw, the Ridgid TS 3650, reconditioned, at HD for $447. Do you seriously think that this saw is worth 2/3 the price of a TS3650? Although I must be honest, I haven't been to HD to 'touch' one of the TS3650's in over a year. Maybe they are made just as bad nowadays. The only reason they can offer 'reconditioned' saws is that they were returned for one reason or another by dissatisfied customers.

I weep for America!


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

Great review.


----------



## Let_that_saw_eat (Jul 30, 2016)

New to woodworking and I recently picked this saw up on eBay pretty cheap. I knew going into it that many ppl complained of the crappy fence, so my question is does anyone know of an aftermarket fence that will fit this smaller BT saw?? Any help greatly appreciated!


----------

